# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Вмененщики со следующего года будут платить на 15,9 процентов больше

## alexandr_ll

Вмененщики со следующего года будут платить на 15,9 процентов больше

05.11.2015 428
Коэффициент К1, на который умножается базовая доходность по ЕНВД, с 1 января 2016 года будет равен 2,083. Такая величина заложена в проекте приказа Минэкономразвития России «Об установлении коэффициентов – дефляторов на 2016 год».

В этом году К1 равен 1,798. Таким образом, рост коэффициента и, соответственно, налоговой базы составляет 15,9 процентов.



Подробнее: http://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/45472/

----------

